# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre oracle Application

## myspirou

Bonjour,
Je cherche des livres, en franais de prfrence, traitant Oracle Application.
J'ai un peu chercher sur google mais je n'arrive pas  me dcider, que me conseillez vous ?
Merci

----------


## malakmahdi

> Bonjour,
> Je cherche des livres, en franais de prfrence, traitant Oracle Application.
> J'ai un peu chercher sur google mais je n'arrive pas  me dcider, que me conseillez vous ?
> Merci


salut si tu veut jais des document sur l'oracle tu peut me laisser votre email pour les envoyer
merci

----------


## younkoun

Bonjour,

Moi aussi j'ai besion de ces cours , voila mon adresse email : vivacom10@hotmail.com ,  et merci pour votre collaboration.

----------


## latifa2

Bonjour Malak,

Je souhaite galement recevoir cette documentation. Est-ce possible ?

Merci d'avance,

Cordialement

----------


## salim11

Salut,

Voici la documentation d'oracle en anglais
http://www.oracle.com/technology/doc...ion/index.html

Je pense que vous n'avez pas le choix d'apprendre l'anglais  ::): , presque toute la doc est en anglais.

Cordialement Salim.

----------

